# Blow torch sound



## hamsey (Jan 18, 2016)

We have had our Regency gas insert installed for about 6 years now. Starting this season occasionally when it first ignites we get what I would describe as a blow torch sound. If I turn it off and right back on we hear nothing until the blower kicks in. This does not happen every time but pretty frequently.

Anyone happen to know what would cause this and how it can be fixed? Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 18, 2016)

Are you burning LP gas? This is a fairly common occurrence.
Your burner tube/pan is slightly misaligned on the burner orifice..
This causes the heavier than air LP to ignite at the air shutter.
Don't know how it happened, unless you've had service & the tech
pulled the burner & didn't re-install it correctly.
You can pull the burner & check to make sure the gas is injected straight
into it.


----------



## hamsey (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, Sorry it is LP. We have not had any work done to it for a few years. Logs keep on falling over so maybe it hit the burner. Will take a look at it.

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2016)

You will have to adjust the line with the orifice on it, if you can.
Usually, there is a fitting coming thru the bottom of the appliance with a hex feature on it.
With an open end or adjustable wrench, you should be able to tweak it into alignment.
Good luck & let us know how you make out.


----------

